
The Cube Rule of Food Identification - azhenley
https://cuberule.com/
======
primis
I kind of love the absurdity of this

~~~
quantified
It’s consistent, and the reasoning is clear. Of course a steak is salad. Love
it.

------
YeGoblynQueenne
Somebody should train an image classifier to classifiy food items in the 6
cube theory categories. Then we can test the theory by looking at how often
the classification result matches the predictions of the theory.

What? It's how science is done in the future.

